# Where to go camping and rafting in Browns Canyon?



## RealityCheck (Jul 15, 2005)

Ark's a great call for rafting. Pine creek/numbers and Royal Gorge are the most challenging sections. Good companies include River Runners, AAE, Buff Joe's and Raft Masters.

There are plenty of dirt roads to camp on and fish from just dont be takin that shitpiece gas guzzler off of established roads, knockin down vegetation and such... The animals wont like it and neither will any of you motorhead savages when us hippies start driving tractors through your homes and fragmenting your habitat. Mongo-this is not directed at you...just sayin'.....

Have fun. Your midwestern buddies will love it.


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

Head west from Buena Vista toward Cottonwood Pass. Take a left at the sign for Cottonwood Lake, keep drivin till you find a spot you like. 
OR head toward Leadville go left at Clear Creek Resivor keep drivin past the Ghost Town.

Take a Groover and your trash out.

And there are bears in the woods.


----------



## mongo (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info for camping...What is the best section to paddle on the Ark near Buena Vista?...Any companies to recommend?...


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I'd say go for the Numbers. The Pine Creek section above the Numbers has some bigger stuff in parts, but people did die there last year on commercial trips and Numbers will be tons of fun mid June. There is camping along the Numbers section, but there's also a dirt road going by where people run shuttles.

My only experience w/ outfitters is Marine Canyon. Family went down Brown's and I kayaked along side. I thought we got hooked up because they transported me & kayak for nada, until they wrapped their raft on a boulder above toilet bowl - had to rope my family to shore - spent 2 hours unwrapping the raft. Take what you want from that story.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

River Runners is a great commercial company to run the numbers with. Ask for Dan K. Best numbers guide on the river. Afterwards, have him point you toward Cogans for a free place to camp. It's all South of Buena Vista as River Runners is right across from the Fisherman Bridge public put in. If you go down to run the Royal Gorge, once again go to the River Runners office and ask for Mr. Clean. He'll give you the ride of a life time. Best Gorge guide on the river. Enjoy.


----------

